# Tye's D.I.Y. Microgames



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

<big><big><big><big><big>Tye's D.I.Y. Microgames</big>
_________________________________________________Currently working on:

*Kill Keese*</big></big>
Timing is key! Use
your arrow wisely!</big></big>
Launch Date: N/A
http://www.youtube.com/v/qv9Yo3vICnU
The game was complete, but I noticed a small error, so I'm fixing it at the moment. Don't worry, it won't be put on hold indefinitely like the Pok


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks cool,I'm looking forward to seeing the video.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

Lemme guess, you have a Pokemon, and it is battling what it is super effective against. You have to choose an attack to kill it in one hit.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Lemme guess, you have a Pokemon, and it is battling what it is super effective against. You have to choose an attack to kill it in one hit.


Kinda. You have to choose the super effective move, yes.

Anyone who has the game can download it from me right now!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you.

I was going to make a game like that! 

Oh well, great minds think alike? (So do ours) xD


----------



## Gnome (Mar 31, 2010)

Why not Tyeware?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 31, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Why not Tyeware?


Warioware D.I. TYE.

hurr


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Why not Tyeware?


^^^

I am gonna be ArchWare.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Why not Tyeware?


Because then it would be "Tyeware Software", and that sounds redundant, lol.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just Tyeware.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game adds "Software" to the end of your company name.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

Video is up!

http://www.youtube.com/v/U48WR_x4uLY


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Video is up!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/U48WR_x4uLY


Seems like fun.

What's this on again, Wii?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's being played on the WiiWare game _WarioWare: D.I.Y. Showcase_. It was made on _WarioWare: D.I.Y._ for DS, though. Since I can capture video from my TV but not my DS, I sent it from _D.I.Y._ on my DS to _Showcase_.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't like yours as much as the one I had for my game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I don't like yours as much as the one I had for my game.


What's it like?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, my idea was that you would randomly get Charizard, Venusaur, or Blastoise and be fighting the one you are super effective against, then have to choose the one that would defeat it.

But I don't know if you could do random on DIY like that, can you?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't quite understand what you mean...

Anyway, yes, it's possible to do random things like that. That's how in mine you can battle one of four Pok


----------



## Jrrj15 (Mar 31, 2010)

Can I add you on the wii???
My wii name is:
J.r.
wii number:
0598 0902 1498 9005


----------



## Zangy (Mar 31, 2010)

Add me
Code is 2278-9097-6200


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Can I add you on the wii???
> My wii name is:
> J.r.
> wii number:
> 0598 0902 1498 9005


Only if it's to download a microgame on WarioWare: D.I.Y. Showcase, and I'll remove you after you download it. I only add Wii Numbers of people I know well.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice minigame, Tye.  My little nintendofreak brother bought the game and I have to say that it's enjoyable making a minigame where you shoot giant dicks.  But anyways, you made one small mistake in your Pokemon game.  Blizzard really isn't super effective since Dratini is a water type pokemon.  It doesn't get the Dragon attribute until it evolves into Dragonair.  Just thought I'd point that out.  By the way, I showed your game to my brother and he loves it.  It's too bad he doesn't have the Wii version.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Nice minigame, Tye.  My little nintendofreak brother bought the game and I have to say that it's enjoyable making a minigame where you shoot giant dicks.  But anyways, you made one small mistake in your Pokemon game.  Blizzard really isn't super effective since Dratini is a water type pokemon.  It doesn't get the Dragon attribute until it evolves into Dragonair.  Just thought I'd point that out.  By the way, I showed your game to my brother and he loves it.  It's too bad he doesn't have the Wii version.


Thanks. And...no, Dratini is a pure Dragon-Type, not a Water-Type. It's not even part Water-Type.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the National Pokedex book right here next to me and it says it's Water, then Dragonair is Dragon-Water.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then the book you have is wrong, 'cause I'm looking at the _game_ and it says it's a pure Dragon-Type.

[url=http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Dratini_(Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

So, has anyone downloaded it yet...?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2010)

Make one where Link shoots arrows at moblins.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice game, Tye! ^^ I look forward to seeing more, even if I can't download them. XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So, has anyone downloaded it yet...?


That would require me getting Wario DIY for the DSi. Which would require me to add Nintendo Points to my DSi. Which would require me to go buy some. Thus requiring me to leave the house.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Make one where ]STOP READING MY MIND!! D:<
> 
> Actually, I was going to make one with Link slashing Keese, but I could throw arrows and Moblins in, too.


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Lazy

/jk


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...WarioWare: D.I.Y. is a retail game, not DSiWare...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:L

Is still requires me to leave and go get it. Though I do need points that I think about it, running low for when the next Ace Attorney game hits WiiWare.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if it was DSiWare, why would you need to leave your house? You don't need to go to a store to buy Nintendo Points...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credit Card companies and their new *censored.3.0*ed up security measures. For whatever reason, not a single credit card my mom has is working with Ninty or PSN. So we have to get Points Cards.


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye, not everyone lives the "_dream_".  Not all families have a credit card and if they do it is for emergency purposes.  Some people prefer to buy pre-paid cards so it is much easier and if somebody lets say hacks you they wouldn't get the info for the CC.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is owning a credit card or debit card a "dream"? XD Most adults have at least one, lol. And people over exaggerate the security risks with credit cards. Chances are it's not going to ever happen to you, and in the very rare chance that it does, you can easily cancel your card and have the bank work everything out for you. =p


----------



## Gnome (Mar 31, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Make one where ]Hey Mega of you ever get this game, or daubs.
> 
> Make one where you have to kill creepers.
> 
> SSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2010)

So...what should I make next? <small>(That is, after I finish a..._special_ game. ;3)</small> A Zelda game? Kirby? Sonic? Mario? I have lots of ideas, I just don't know which to make first. XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So...what should I make next? <small>(That is, after I finish a..._special_ game. ;3)</small> A Zelda game? Kirby? Sonic? Mario? I have lots of ideas, I just don't know which to make first. XD


Zelda.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 1, 2010)

You made that? 

Did you have to draw it or do you like find the image and then place it?


Im going to get this once I get my hands on money


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> You made that?
> 
> Did you have to draw it or do you like find the image and then place it?
> 
> ...


Yup, I made it myself. All the graphics and the music. I made the sprites pixel by pixel, looking at the actual sprites for reference, of course.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, how long did it take you? It would probably take me two days to make this. Is there a Zoom In button?


----------



## Callie (Apr 1, 2010)

That looks really cool! I gotta get D.I.Y.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took me two or three days, lol. And yes, you can zoom. It's very helpful when making sprites, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2010)

DAMMIT.

I forgot to make Blizzard KO Diglett. Now I have to fix it all. -_-;


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay, when I fix it, I'm going to change the Pok


----------



## Marcus (Apr 1, 2010)

It's really good. Add loads of Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> It's really good. Add loads of Pok


----------



## random guy (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't know if this is a good idea but maybe a pikmin game.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats wicked  


Ten stars for Tye!! :3


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 1, 2010)

Whats the purple thing when it says missing no.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! ^^


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Whats the purple thing when it says missing no.


...

...You don't know what MissingNo. is?!


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no ..  lol


Tell meeee   :3


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Missingno


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks for telling me!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 1, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is a good idea but maybe a pikmin game.


I was thinking of when I get the game making a game where you had to pluck when it was a flower.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

The video made me get it... Plus I had a spare 1200 wii points since I can't find anything to spend it on. S:

Wii FC: 3408-3957-6467-0068

Would appreciate game...s...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 2, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> The video made me get it... Plus I had a spare 1200 wii points since I can't find anything to spend it on. S:
> 
> Wii FC: 3408-3957-6467-0068
> 
> Would appreciate game...s...


You got D.I.Y. Showcase but not the D.I.Y. DS game?!

I'll send it to you tomorrow. I'm in the process of making a better version, though.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm in the process of saving up money, plus I can't use my DS for wifi with my router thanks to it's password type so I might as well have gotten it...
So, for now I have showcase with my spare wii points.

And thanks. =D


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 23, 2010)

Anything new?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Anything new?


No, sorry... I've been to busy with HeartGold. =p WHY DID NINTENDO HAVE TO RELEASE WARIOWARE: D.I.Y SO SOON AFTER HEARTGOLD AND SOULSILVER?! D:< XD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I stupidly bought both the same day (GS sale)

I thought I could even out the playing time... ; A ;


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 24, 2010)

I got diy and I have to say at times making games can be complicated


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 24, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> I got diy and I have to say at times making games can be complicated


Yes, verrry.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dident get diy until after I beat Red so yeah :/ But I guess your right they could have just waited a few more days...

But Ive already beaten the game and Im still playing!!! Its sooooooo funnnnnnn!!!! Im trying to complete the johto dex then the national then catch all the johtos


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 25, 2010)

Is this game fun? Should I get it?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 25, 2010)

Holy *censored.2.0* Tye, that's really nice!

This was probably an old thread, first time I've seen it.


----------



## 8bit (Apr 25, 2010)

Hai Tye I got Warioware D.I.Y. Showcase can you add me?
Name: Marlon
Wii Number: 7927 5587 4290 9584


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 25, 2010)

'04 Nostalgia said:
			
		

> Is this game fun? Should I get it?


Yes, get it. Now.


----------



## 8bit (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok Tye I added you


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 25, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Ok Tye I added you


I may not add you for awhile... HeartGold has occupying my DSi XL instead of D.I.Y., and I have to work and do homework today...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 3, 2010)

Sneak preview of my next microgame: http://yfrog.com/4pkeesez

Yeah, I'm putting off fixing the Pok


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 3, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 3, 2010)

I thought that was minesweeper for a second. xD


----------



## Tyeforce (May 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Looking good.


Thanks. It's not finished yet, though.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Okay, progress update! I'm almost finished with my Zelda microgame! It's already playable, with win conditions and all. And it's _hard_, *very* hard. Anyway, all that's left to do now is add the sound effects and make the music, and then test it thoroughly for any errors. If I'm lucky, I'll have it finished by tonight. If I'm even luckier, I'll also have a video uploaded tonight and the game will be available for download! Trust me, this is one microgame that you'll really enjoy having in your collection. (Especially you, Mega.)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 5, 2010)

What makes it hard?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> What makes it hard?


Well, there are a lot of elements to it, and if you mess up just once, you can't win. Basically, you're ]one[/i] arrow to use, so if you miss, you're out of luck. And don't think you can just use your sword, because one of the Keese is out of your sword's reach. So, in order to win, you need to use both your sword _and_ bow. On top of that, you only have one heart left, so if you get hit two times by a Keese, it's game over. All of this combined makes for quite the challenge. Throw in the Keese's erratic movement and Link's random spawn point, and it's even harder!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

By the way, I already have an idea for my next microgame... (Fixing the Pok


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> By the way, I already have an idea for my next microgame... (Fixing the Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > By the way, I already have an idea for my next microgame... (Fixing the Pok


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 5, 2010)

Game idea:  Pokemon snap basically either: 

A: Take a picture of all the Pokemon on the screen. (like 5 different pokemon)

B: Take a picture of Pikachu peeking around the screen but you have to move fast, because he's quick you have like 2-3 chances.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Game idea:  Pokemon snap basically either:
> 
> A: Take a picture of all the Pokemon on the screen. (like 5 different pokemon)
> 
> B: Take a picture of Pikachu peeking around the screen but you have to move fast, because he's quick you have like 2-3 chances.


That's actually a cool idea. I might make something like that sometime.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: D Thanks, good luck if you do.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 5, 2010)

Game Idea: Miranda's Ban Hammer Fun!

Whack a mole with trolls, spammers, and normal members that you fail if you hit.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Game Idea: Miranda's Ban Hammer Fun!
> 
> Whack a mole with trolls, spammers, and normal members that you fail if you hit.


Better yet; make a game where you have to force Miranda to play Pok


----------



## Rockman! (May 5, 2010)

Hey, I just got finished with my "Mega Buster" game.

I'll gladly record a video of it and make a new thread for it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 6, 2010)

New microgame!!

<big><big><big><big>*Kill Keese*</big></big>
Timing is key! Use
your arrow wisely!</big></big>
Launch Date: 5/6/10
Video coming soon!

I don't have anyone here added yet, so I'll have to add you (and you add me) if you want to download the game. I have to go to work soon, though, so I may not get to add anyone today. I should have a video up by tomorrow.


----------



## Rockman! (May 6, 2010)

Hey, question ...

Is it possible to transfer Music over Wi-Fi?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 6, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Hey, question ...
> 
> Is it possible to transfer Music over Wi-Fi?


Yes. You can send games, records, and comics over Wi-Fi.


----------



## Rockman! (May 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, that's good.

I have this awesome 8-bit F-Zero theme I want people to hear ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 6, 2010)

How do you get your FC?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 6, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> How do you get your FC?


Go to the Distribution Center > WFC > Friend Settings, and it's on the Top Screen.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 6, 2010)

I should have this game or Picross 3D by the end of the month, probably this though.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (May 6, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Tye had to go to work, so I finished uploading his latest Microgame video for him, and it has been edited into the first post. Here is a direct link to the video's YouTube page. ^^


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2010)

Nvm. I'll download it later.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 6, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Tye had to go to work, so I finished uploading his latest Microgame video for him, and it has been edited into the first post. Here is a direct ]In the first play of it you showed the secret.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 6, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 6, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 6, 2010)

Wario Ware: D.I.Y FC: 2450-7416-7531


----------



## Tyeforce (May 6, 2010)

Crap... I just noticed that I overlooked something..._again_. Why does this always happen?! >_> I'll have to fix it... =/


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 8, 2010)

What did you over-look and are you going to add me?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> What did you over-look and are you going to add me?


Something really minor and yes.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, but it's still not working I got 3 different error codes 3!!!!! And their stupid website doesn't recognize them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't added you _yet_, but I _will_, lol.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay but when you do I hope the Wi-fi works, besides that link one what other stuff have you made?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fillfall (May 21, 2010)

Does the wii warioware showcase come with the ds game?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

Yo Tye, thought I would post my FC in here, so maybe you would notice it and add me.

0303-2881-2269


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Does the wii warioware showcase come with the ds game?


No, you have to buy it from the Wii Shop Channel for 800 Wii Points.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Yo Tye, thought I would post my FC in here, so maybe you would notice it and add me.
> 
> 0303-2881-2269


I'll add you...eventually. WarioWare: D.I.Y. is on hold for me right now, as is every other game, until I finish Super Mario Galaxy 2. XD


----------

